# Quel pizzico in più...



## Anita_Blake

Ciao a tutti!

Per caso qualcuno sa' dirmi come potrei tradurre una frase del genere:

"La presenza di questo elemento(generico) aggiunge quel pizzico in più alla trama."

Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## gatogab

Pizzico = pellizco.


> "La presenza di questo elemento(generico) aggiunge quel pizzico in più alla trama."


La presencia de este elemento agrega un pellizco más al argumento.
¿Un pellizco de qué?¿Un poco más de qué?
Parece que falta algo en la frase.
 Si a la sopa le falta sal le agregas un pellizco (_un pizzico)_ de sal ¿verdad?

Bienvenida al foro.


----------



## 0scar

A mi me suena a "...agrega un poquito más a la trama"


----------



## Neuromante

Quizás se pueda traducir "Añade esa puntita en más a la trama" para mantener la forma tan baga del original


----------



## Wamba

_*añade ese pequeño ingrediente a la trama. *_Entiendo que se está hablando en sentido figurado y que ese elemento, no determinado, sin ser decisivo en el conjunto, le da a la trama un matiz que sin él no tendría.


----------



## 0scar

Tengo que corregir a "agrega *ese* poquito más a la trama.."


----------



## Anita_Blake

Grazie mille!


----------



## niklavjus

Anita_Blake said:


> "La presenza di questo elemento(generico) aggiunge quel pizzico in più alla trama."


Anche a me la frase pare incompleta. 
In genere si dice "_quel qualcosa in più_", "_quel quid_", ma in questo caso viene naturale da chiedersi "Un pizzico in più di che?".


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que sería *"Toque"* en español. Sea lo que sea a lo que se refiere, está claro que en el contexto ese "añadido" a la trama define el carácter del "pizzico" así que no es necesario explicar en qué consiste.

Pongo un par de ejemplos, para que se entienda:
"La presenza di questo elemento(un regiseno) aggiunge quel pizzico _osè_ in più alla trama."
"La presenza di questo elemento(un viaggio sorpresa) aggiunge quel pizzico _aventuroso _in più alla trama."

Anche funzionerebbe se si tratasse di un "pizzico" di rinforzo. Semplicemente si stà dicendo che questo elemento (Appena agiunto al discorso) aiuta nel´aspetto dalla trama da cui si sta parlando


----------



## niklavjus

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Neuromante, el sentido esta claro, pero creo que se debería especificar, como tu haces, "_quel pizzico di X in più_".


----------



## Lexinauta

¿No podría ser que 'agrega una _vuelta de tuerca_ a la trama'?


----------



## niklavjus

Todo podría se, pero en italiano "_un pizzico_" se presupone ser _"de algo_".


----------



## Neuromante

Es que creo que el "elemento" debe venir dado por el contexto de la frase y "el algo" es parte del sentido general que le está dando al discurso. Que si supiéramos de qué va lo entenderíamos. Seguramente el estilo con que el autor escribe es bastante florido.


----------



## gatogab

Ese elemento (genérico que quizá quién sabe lo que es) da a la trama una _vuelta de tuerca, un _*Toque*, ese poquito más, _*ese pequeño ingrediente*,_ esa puntita en más, un poquito más, di non si sa che cosa.


----------



## Neuromante

Appuhnto.
Ma imagino che si capisca perfettamente dal discorso.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Appunto.
> Ma immagino che si capisca perfettamente dal discorso.


Mica tanto.


----------



## Neuromante

Dal discorso complessivo non solo da un paio de frasi. Basterebbe che Anita ci fornisca il tema del testo


----------

